# Is it a bad idea to get two girls



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I've just spoken to a breeder who said that it's not a good idea to have two girl pups as they are likely to fight. I already have one girl and want to get pup, so that they can play together. It would be a disaster if they fight.

My current pup Mia (nearly 8 months old) seems to get on with all dogs. She gets on fabulously with her sister, who's the same age, but what the breeder has said is making me think. Would a boy and girl be better together?

Does anyone have two pups? If so what *** are they and how old. Has anyone come across this problem before?

I hope someone on here knows.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope not Kendal has 4!  From everything I have heard,,,two girls can be wonderful....and i am shopping for a second girl too


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Vicky I think there are difficulties having two pups from the same litter but apart from that I would say it is personal preference as to the combination. I have two boys; 2 yrs and 5 months. Kendal has four girls. Others have one of each.

Karen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE has two females that were not far apart in age. The second one wasn't planned so quickly but it was a case of just "couldn't say no". I would ask her opinion on this but I haven't seen her on here for a while. Also Kendal has 4 girls so I'm sure she can give you some helpful advice!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You know your dog more than anyone ... 

I have Honey and Picnic together fine ... its all about the individual dog rather than the *** of the dog ...

Would not recommend having two dogs from the same litter.. but saying that I know some who it has worked for.. but it can be harder if not experienced. 

My advise .. no rules on what *** to get ... you know your dog .. do want you feel is right xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> The second one wasn't planned so quickly but it was a case of just "couldn't say no".


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have two girls who get along happily together. Probably easier not to have two young puppies (and not two from the same litter) ... if the first dog is trained then training the second will be easier as they copy.

I don't see why 2 girls together would be a problem though.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have 2 girls, as do a few people on here, Mandy (embee) also had 2 girls, JoJo has said she does, & Kendal has 4! So I really don't think it's a problem like some people make out... If you want two girls I see no problem with you getting a second  Good luck!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We have 2 girls, 2 years and 6 months. We've had no problems up to now, luckily they have the same sort of temperament but this doesn't say that one of them will not become more dominant as Rosie matures, and my bet is on Rosie.
We've had 3 dogs at one time 2 girls and a boy. there was a pecking order the grumpy old girl and then the boy then the young girl. never any problems just the grumpy old girl putting them in their place, could be funny, if she was in a bad mood the 2 young dogs would go and hide form her until she cheered up. The only time there was any trouble was when they all wanted to be on your knee. The grumpy old girl is the Yorkie.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there, I have two girls, one 16mths & the other 7mths. When we first introduced Margot to Patsy she didn't seem best please but after time they became the best of friends. No 2 learnt the ropes much quicker by copying, and they are great company for each other when we do go out. We have no regrets. Sue


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi folks - I haven't been on for a while, so just catching up (may take some time!). I have not had any problem with my two girls. They do play fight, but never anything serious - sounds worse than it is. However, they really do love each other - I will try to post some photos off my phone. My girls are only a few months apart and even have the same dad, but couldn't be more different in terms of personalities.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We have two girls - one 16 months and one 13 weeks - seems to be going ok so far!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its siblings from the same litter that cause more problems than anything els, i have 4 gilrs and you do get the odd spat over something high value like a bone or a toy but in general they get on well. 

Echo is very posesife of Delta and doesnt always like other dogs playing with her, but on the other hand she also can get cranky when Delta and inca play but its becuse she wants inca to herself. iv never had my cammera on me to film this but its always interesting to watch. 

the age gap is good so i dont see a problem.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The only thing with two girls is if they do have a serious falling out it tends to be very difficult to resolve and far harder than if two males have a similar fall out. I have always preferred to have one of each *** when I have had two dogs.

Many people will keep combinations of dogs with no problem at all but I would rather minimise the chances of problems as much as I can.

Molly was rehomed as she did not get on with the other younger girl in her household so it can happen.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 2 girls, both different personalities, and they get on really well together. we introduced them carefully and slowly and made lots of fuss of Maisy the older one. I found it easier that Maisy was trained as Ellie was keen to follow her and caught on really quickly as to what she should be doing - well... most of the time anyway! 

I do think, as others have said, you know your own dog and that should help you make a decision. I've certainly had no regrets at all with having 2 girls xx


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for your advice but I'm now not getting a second cockerpoo, girl or boy. 

My evil husband has changed his mind. We paid £950 for Mia and he doesn't want to pay that much again. He said £500 max and also doesn't want one that isn't already house trained, which rules out a new puppy and also most resuces. The conversation/arguement ended in him not wanting another one at all. So sad :-(

I am so annoyed, as he did originally say yes, watched me get really excited, heard me responding to various adverts and watched me chat to you guys about it. 

He's never been a dog person. He didn't really ever want Mia but I begged for years and he finally gave in. He absolutely adores her now and wouldn't be without her but he's being very stubborn about another one.

I'm trying to feel grateful for the one I've got and put it behind me but I do feel very down about it. Time for a Mia cuddle.

Maybe one day he'll change his mind again.

Vicky xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know why you think a rescue dog will not be housetrained?

All of my dogs so far have been rescue to one degree or another and all have been housetrained. Molly is my first dog where I met her previous owner - my others have come from various rescue centres over the years and have ranged from 1 - 5 when I adopted them. There are plenty of dogs of all ages, sizes and types looking for good homes, many of them through no real fault of their own.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

2ndhandgal said:


> I don't know why you think a rescue dog will not be housetrained?
> 
> All of my dogs so far have been rescue to one degree or another and all have been housetrained. Molly is my first dog where I met her previous owner - my others have come from various rescue centres over the years and have ranged from 1 - 5 when I adopted them. There are plenty of dogs of all ages, sizes and types looking for good homes, many of them through no real fault of their own.


I agree. There is a stunning collie x lab at flyball who was a rescue dog who's owner was killed in a road accident. The original owner had raised the dog fantastically it simply needed a new home due to very sad circumstances.


----------



## Prittycurrency (8 mo ago)

I have 2 cockapoo females that are now 24 wks they come from the same litter and all they do is fight !!! I mean all day and all night !!! It’s mostly playful theyplay growl until they fall asleep it’s so funny they chase and tackle each other like crazy energy balls !!! They listen very well .. Serena is tan and Venus is black ❤ Serena is more of the leader she’s also a bit bigger but Venus actually weighs more. Venus is more of the thinker of the 2 and is more affectionate 🥰 she’s very chill and likes time to herself !! Not Serena she cries soon as I go to pee and follows me everywhere very clingy and jealous when I go to pet Venus who absolutely loves belly rubs Serena jumps on me!! Lol I love them ❤ But potty training has been a nightmare so far !! I give way too many treats bc there so cute !! So I kno it’s my fault I have no heart when it come me to telling them no . My Fiancé is Mr No No to the dogs and they kno it too .. He’s like they’re gonna like you more bc you don’t discipline.. & blah blah but they are awesome oh and lastly they are overly excited every morning or when I’m gone for a while .. they jump all over me and my guest and pee from excitement


----------

